# iTunes - Lossless - iPhone - WLan



## FoolMoon (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Sektenmitglieder,

ich möchte meine Musikalben in meiner aktuelle iTunesBibliothek auf FLAC umstellen. Anschließend möchte ich die Musik, welche auf dem iMac 27 liegt, über AirPort Express an meine Anlage übertragen. Der iMac ist immer an und steht im Arbeitszimmer. Musik erklingt im Wohnzimmer. Mit meinem iPhone 4 kann ich iTunes steuern. Später möchte ich dies über ein iPad machen. Ist dies eine gute Idee? Gibt es jemanden unter euch der dies bereits umgesetzt hat?

*Nun stellen sich folgende Fragen:*
- Ist iTunes ein geeignetes Programm für diesen Zweck?
- Wie bekomme ich die Musik in iTunes? (FLAC)
- Sollte ich FLAC verwenden?
- Lossless (ich würde momentan FLAC bevorzugen) ist wesentlich größer als MP3. Kann das über WLan übertragen werden?
- Kann ich weiterhin meine Musik auf meinem iPhone ablegen, dort muss die Qualität nicht gut sein.
- Haben sich bei euch Probleme oder sinnvolle Situationen ergeben?


Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Erpel (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Das ist ja schon eine ganze Reihe von Sachen.

1. iTunes Steuerung über die iOS-App läuft ganz gut, kann da nicht klagen.
2. iTunes hat eine Funktion, die Musik beim Syncen auf ein Gerät automatisch auf ein geeignetes Level komprimiert.
3. Flac ist afair nicht von iTunes unterstützt, kann damit auch nicht gestreamt werden. Unterstützte Formate findest du hier: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1550

Soviel was mir dazu erstmal einfällt.


----------

